# New Member here with a 79 210



## yotarip (May 24, 2005)

Hello,
I am a hardcore oldschool toyota corolla fan but I bought this 79 210 a few months ago for $100. The original owner was a car guy who modified the A15 by boring it out 30 over, installed honda pistons, crane cam, 32/36 weber, header and a mild port job on the head. He had to move quickly due to his job and tried to sell the car quickly. After no response, he finally let it go to one of my buddies for $150. My buddy is a rotor fanatic (owns 6 RX7's) and his neighbors finally reported him to the city (eyesore). He had to get rid of it quickly and sold it to me for $100 delivered. I planned to just clean it up and replace the trashed 5 speed. The motor runs great but I havent been able to drive it since it only has 4th,5th and reverse. While waiting for a 5 speed to pop up at my local junkyard, I did some research on the car and found out that a l20b will bolt in with the right collection of nissan parts. A week after I found this out, I found a datsun 510 in my local junkyard with a rebuilt, mildly modded l20b, 280zx tranny, a 81 200sx rear with disc brakes that bolted right on my 210, the neccessary 81 200sx crossmember for the l20b swap and a Kamie front spoiler on ebay. All these parts are now in my garage for the swap. The car will not be for sale now. Here is a pic when it was delivered.









When I finish this project I will be as proud of it as I am of my corolla collection


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Pretty cool looking cars. L20's are fun you'll like em.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Those cars are great. Much easier to get parts for and swap stuff around with. Any of the Corolla's you have are modified any? Install anything larger than a 22R into them?


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

Those Corollas are properly hot 

I notice that the wagon has 5-lugs. Whatcha got swapped in under there?


----------



## yotarip (May 24, 2005)

thanks,
the wagon is my daily driver and it's mostly stock with the 1.8 liter 3tc with dual side draft dellortos, narrowed toyota truck rear end (for the 5 lug setup) and front rotors and calipers from a nissan 300z (for the 5 lug). And of course the starion/conquest wheels.

the brown 2 dr is 100% stock with a 3tc.

the black 2 door has a 3tc bored out to 2 liters with 8.5:1 je pistons, norris turbo cam, extreme ported head, oversized valves, weber 45 carbs(pressurized) t3 turbo from volvo, starion intercooler, ae86 gts rear with lsd and disc brakes, battleversion traction brackets. I am running the car NA right now to break in the motor. I plan to install the turbo in a few weeks.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

Really nice mods to the Corolla cars. I have done up one toyota corolla with the 7MGTE motor and custom LSD with a 5 speed. That motor will also fit in the Datsun cars. Not a bad motor for easy 320hp/tq boost. I did notice that datsun are very easy and options can be changed with pretty much anything. You can slap in any series motor from any datsun into another. From a 1.4L 4 cyl, to a 3.0 6 cyl will bolt right up. Depends on the tranny, but all can be swapped around. 

That 210 is a good car to play with for sure. Many options to choose from. That L20B and 5 speed is a good start. Next step up would be the usuall SR20DE swap in, or the infrequent swap in with a KA24DE. Both are good, but most will support the SR20DE cause it has all the HYPE.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

cool you got one of the kamei spoilers on ebay. I did too!

Be careful swapping engines on the 210, you can make it a drag beast with a big motor, but handling and weight distribution will suffer. The stock motor weighs around 200 Lbs, I think the l20b is the closest larger motor weight wise.


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

L20B would be fine. Now to save alittle more weight, you could go L16 with a turbo. Make a good 150hp with a bigger cam and the pusher. The L20B makes good torque in stock form.


----------



## Andy (May 3, 2005)

So, a 200SX rear end is a direct bolt on for a 210? Iiiiinteresting. I may have to hunt around for one for my Deluxe 1.5 wagon.

My car has worn spider gears in the diff so it makes a little noise. Getting a new diffy (maybe with an LSD? was that an option on 200SX cars?) and discs at the same time would be nice.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

Andy said:


> So, a 200SX rear end is a direct bolt on for a 210?


almost...
i think you have to move the coil spring perches ( if you have coil springs ) you also get rear disks


----------



## 210raptor (Apr 13, 2005)

nice 'yodas
me and my friend are currently working on a 77 celica
what kind of rims are on the black one???


----------



## yotarip (May 24, 2005)

B11sleeper makes a good point. When I test fitted the rear, I didn't mount the springs. I dont know how they will fit.

The wheels on the black rolla are old steel mesh wheels made by Ultra with rally trim rings installed to hide the curb rash on the lips. I found them on a mustang at the junkyard. 15x7 front and 15x8 rear.


----------

